# Lost my lil bun bun. how to deal?



## MagneticLove (Apr 30, 2010)

Lost my lil bun bun yesterday and it was very sudden. i thought i would have him for years and i would picture myself older with kids and my lil Piksi there with us. he was only a year.i miss him so much i haven't stopped crying and my face is all swollen im taking this pretty hard. everything reminds me of him i just want to know how you guys dealt with your looss


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 30, 2010)

we're so sorry you lost Piksi. No matter how long they are with us it's never long enough. I'm always reminded at times like this of an old Johnny Cash tune, "I don't like it but I guess things happen that way". All we can do is let time pass and talk about our missing little one. The first week is really the hardest and even typing things here was never easy, but we do like to share our joy and experiences. And your so right in your thinking that your thoughts of the future you envisioned won't be now. Rather than dwell on that, we always share all the little funny things that we remember. We've had several go to the Bridge, but the hardest was when Commander Bun-Bun passed, almost two years ago as she was our very first rescue and our first bunny. She was such a tough little girl that we thought she'd be with us forever. We still miss all of our bridge bunnies, but they all had a good life with us even if it was shorter than what we want. Goodbye Piksi and binky free.:bunnyangel:


----------



## cheryl (Apr 30, 2010)

I'm so very sorry for your loss.

It's always hard to lose something that is so close to our hearts


----------



## MagneticLove (May 1, 2010)

Nancy, you are right! i should think of the happy memories that he gave me which are a lot. i just want to share some of the pictures i have of him that bring me joy. its better to have loved and lost than never to have loved at all right?

the first day i got him











my pancake bunny









he was such a pretty boy i though he was a girl







Piksi the pokemon







he sure loved to eat just like his momma ;]










*<3*






You will be in my heart forever and ever

*
*


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 1, 2010)

Thanks for sharing the pictures--he was a darling looking little rabbit. When I lost Commodore Stockton I felt just like you did. He was a little Mini-Rex Chinchilla, one of the prettiest I've ever seen, and had a personality just like Piksi. Always happy to see us in the morning, loved sitting on my lap and dismantling my newspaper and just jumped for joy when it was treat or feeding time. That was more than five years ago, but it doesn't seem that long. He gave all of us such joy that we decided to rescue other rabbits from shelters. In the last 18 months, we've lost five of our bunnies, as, none of them were babies when we got them so they are middle aged to geriatric now. It's still not easy, but we know that they have a good life and give as much love as they get. P.S. This is Larry--Nancy set up this account originally and I took it over as she didn't have the time.


----------



## jujub793 (May 1, 2010)

so sorry you lost your bun bun i know just how you feel


----------



## MagneticLove (May 1, 2010)

i didn't notice under name it had Larry sorry! and thank you so much for your kind words as i feel like this is the only place where people really understand what im going through. people look at me like piksi was just a pet but he was much more than that. i am sorry to hear about your bunnies that have died if must be really hard to loose them in such little time. Piksi really make me realize how lovable bunnies are and i might adopt one or a bonded pair in the future once i feel ready.


----------



## kirsterz09 (May 3, 2010)

Sorry to hear of your loss of Piksi, 
Binky free little Piksi :angelandbunny:


----------



## cheryl (May 3, 2010)

He was an absolute gorgeous boy

Again i'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## tonyshuman (May 3, 2010)

So sorry. He was such a cutie. Binky free Piksi.


----------



## Sweetie (May 4, 2010)

Sorry for your loss. 

Piksi was a cute little bunny.


----------



## lionheadbunny21 (May 4, 2010)

What a Beautiful Bunny he was. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## jcl_24 (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm sorry for your loss :rose:

In those wonderful pictures you posted, its easy to see that Piksi became more and more at ease in his surroundings and with you, the human who was so happy to show him love.

Binky free sweet Piksi :rainbow:


Jo xx


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jul 26, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss, what an adorable bunny. They can steal our hearts so quickly. I wish I had some magic words to take away your pain, I just remember the times when they made me smile or laugh and the comfort they gave me while they were here.


----------

